# 97 VW Jetta help, a few items



## crankbait09 (Mar 26, 2011)

I have a 97 VW Jetta, 5 speed, 2.0 engine, gas

We purchased this car as my daughters first car and are slowly taking care of the problems. It runs and it goes like it should but now it's coming time to start repairing some of the "things". I have a few questions, if you could help me out, I'd greatly appreciate it.

1. when we start the car it runs fine, then all of a sudden, from inside the vehicle, we will hear a high pitched ringing. It's coming from somewhere on the drivers side. When we accelerate, that ringing goes away. Let off the gas, it comes back. It's very small but almost like a ringing in your ear that we sometimes get. But it doesnt go away unless accelerating.

2. There is an exhaust problem somewhere. It doesn't sound as bad as driving with no muffler but we definitely hear the bogging down noise that makes me think there is something bad with the muffler, catalytic converter, or maybe a hole some where. How do you know if the cat is bad or the muffler? Any way to test it?

3. if you are facing the front of the car, and you are looking at the passenger side front turning light...........right behind that light, towards the bottom of the front end and to the left of the radiator, there is a silver cylindrical canister sitting in the corner. What is this cylinder? and what is it for? There is a rubber hose of some sort sticking out of it that has been cut off for whatever reason. Can someone tell me what this is?

can anyone help me with these few items?


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

2. take her Midas. They do not charge for inspection.
3. possibly, a part of a/c system, thugh a/c has aluminum metal tubing. metal shiny cylinder is usually condenser, if I did not confuse the names. sorry, it's dryer:
http://thetruthoflife-hazirah.blogspot.com/2010/11/do-not-turn-on-car-ac-immediately.html 
does a/c work?


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

1. Loose belt?
It's not turbo-charged is it? Turbos sometimes whine at low rpm.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm not a VW expert, but there are many out there. Check out some of the VW enthusiast forums and you'll probably have an answer within minutes, if not seconds. VWVortex is one that comes to mind.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

crankbait09 said:


> I have a 97 VW Jetta, 5 speed, 2.0 engine, gas
> 
> We purchased this car as my daughters first car and are slowly taking care of the problems. It runs and it goes like it should but now it's coming time to start repairing some of the "things". I have a few questions, if you could help me out, I'd greatly appreciate it.
> 
> ...


I had a '97 Golf for many years. Same car, except hatchback.

I'd strongly suggest you get involved in some VW Forums. VWVortex comes to mind. The members of those forums are OBSESSED with their VWs, and will be FAR more help than we can be.

Enjoy the VW! :thumbup:


----------



## crankbait09 (Mar 26, 2011)

I have recently subscribed to the VWVortex site.............I will be posting most questions there.

Thank you


----------

